
California bans car hacker George Hotz from its roads. So, he heads to Nevada - grizzlemeelmo
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2016-07-28/tech-reporter-and-boy-genius-skirt-the-law-in-self-driving-car
======
pavel_lishin
Video.

